# favorite goggles????



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I personally like Smith. But then again, I have a hook up that gets me a helluva deal on them.


----------



## sumo28 (Nov 4, 2009)

i like spy... ones i've tried fit well and look hot. that's really all there is to it for goggles imo


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

Dragon Ftw


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

SPY fits me the best. I have worn Smith and Dragon as well, but I didn't love them.


----------



## ScBlack (Dec 9, 2008)

Zeal :thumbsup:


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

Have never payed for goggles, always have been hooked up by a rep. I currently am rockin Giro Manifest goggles, pretty sick. Past couple of years i have rocked Anon Realms and they held up pretty well and are pretty stylish.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

<---- Oakley whore for any eyewear


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I would love the Smith I/O if they fit me 
The vision through those goggles are crazy nice. Other than that, I love Oakley A-frames and Dragon Maces. Spherical and sexy


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Smith Prodigy here. Last season I "tested" a bunch of googles from Oakley, Dragon, Anon and Smith and ended up keeping the Smith Prodigy's as they are badass. I have Dragon Rogue's and they are ok but fog super easy in comparison. The Anon Realm and Majestic I tried last year were awful. I tried Oakley Wisdom's and they just sucked ass. The Oakley A Frames are nice and I have lots of friends with them but IMO you can't beat the Smith goggles. I am picking up a set of I/O's real soon to try out!!


----------



## cstrumol (Sep 28, 2009)

Dragon Mace all the way. Spy Omegas as a back up, the are huge!


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

Smith I/O is where its at. Nicest goggles I have ever owned.


----------



## drunkinmonk (Nov 2, 2009)

Snowboarding101 said:


> Smith I/O is where its at. Nicest goggles I have ever owned.


i second that. Nice looks and great performance. I got 4 lenses and its so easy to change them out. Wish I could some how change the color of the frame as easy as the lenses.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Dude, you're going to love the I/O's. If it is too big for you, get the I/OS. The lenses are super easy to swap and they even come with an extra one. The peripheral view in those goggles are just superb. They need to make those with Asian fit foams


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

VZ Feenoms

/thread


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

I've worn Spy and Dragon in the past and currently have a pair of Oakley Wisdoms that I like a lot.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Electric EG2, they have the best field of view ever. I had some spy's the first year they came out like 10 years ago and they lasted like 6 seasons. I bought spy's again like 3 years ago but I was very unhappy with those ones, but than again they were the $80 dollar ones - I'm sure the $200 ones are fine.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Upgrade from DX eh? How's the spherical series compared to the DX? Beautiful is it not?


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Zeal.

Does anyone else make a polarized/photochromatic lens?


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

i just bought a pair of smith ios and i love them. the 'ignitor' lens that comes standard is so crisp and great for all-round riding. i have not even tried the sensor lens yet.

my previous goggles were smith fuses with whatever the ignitor was called before it became ignitor. i loved those too.

alasdair


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

anyone ever use the smith fuse? i was thinkin about grabbin a pair.
http://www.evogear.com/imgp/750/24795.Color.Goggles_ArmyRC36_Image.jpg

anyone have any opinion on the spy omegas?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=300363323939


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

pc650 said:


> anyone ever use the smith fuse?


look at the post immediately above yours 

alasdair


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

oh so you liked the fuses? how do yo think smith is compared to all the other hyped up name goggles like electric, spy and dragon.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

it's my feeling that smith is nowhere near as 'cool' a brand on the hill as, say, spy or dragon.

i loved my fuses and the lens i described is the best all-round lens i have used. when it came time to replace my fuses, i went straight for smith again. the ios are a bit pricey but i work in the industry and get 50% off. even at half price, they're hardly cheap but the ignitor lens is awesome.

ymmv.

alasdair


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

I've had two pairs of Oakley A-Frames and two lenses, i love the goggles but both lenses have fogging problems. 
Just found some cheap VZ Feenoms with two lenses(day and night). So far they are working great...i do like the extra vision.


----------



## stk525 (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm rocking some Dragon DX's and a pair of Anon Figment's that I just bought. I am stoked to try out the Anon's and see how they compare performance wise to the Dragons.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

i've got a pair of the anon figments from like two years ago. i really like them. i just hate wearing goggles in general..just havent gotten used to them yet:dunno:


----------



## Failed_God (Oct 29, 2009)

i have never been a goggle wearer ive been boarding for 10 years and wore goggles maybe once or twice. But i did get a crazy deal on some anon helix goggles got them for 10$ new so im going to try them out ans see how i like them.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Failed_God said:


> i have never been a goggle wearer ive been boarding for 10 years and wore goggles maybe once or twice.


Do you just squint when it's snowing?


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Yea i dont understand how you can snowboard without goggles...

If you just dont like tinting atleast get a set of clear lenses...hell even if its not snowing when its chilly outside with the wind blasting you in the face as you cruise down makes my eyes hurt. If its snowing its impossible..snow flying into my eyes ..melting/freezing on my face..not cool.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Ok, I'll be the first to put in for Airblater and Ashbury. I've owned DX's, Figments, Realms, tried Feenoms, Phenoms, and Zeds. Nothing compares to the comfort of either Airblaster or Ashbury for me. And the new Baker lense from Airblaster has been super nice for me so far.


----------



## Failed_God (Oct 29, 2009)

ive never really had a problem seeing without goggles just tear up a bit. But the big reason is because ever goggle ive ever used fogs up and i can see i prefer discomfort and sight over snowboarding blind.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

Failed_God said:


> But the big reason is because ever goggle ive ever used fogs up


Were you using these?


----------



## Failed_God (Oct 29, 2009)

no i wasn't but i totally would.


----------



## sizzle (Aug 27, 2008)

arsenic0 said:


> Yea i dont understand how you can snowboard without goggles...
> 
> If you just dont like tinting atleast get a set of clear lenses...hell even if its not snowing when its chilly outside with the wind blasting you in the face as you cruise down makes my eyes hurt. If its snowing its impossible..snow flying into my eyes ..melting/freezing on my face..not cool.


i dont use goggles unless its snowing
maybe its because i have contacts, they shield most of my eyes to the wind


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

bump..........


----------



## jiggley wiggley (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm using spys right now and i like them alot...
however i also like dragons.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

sizzle said:


> i dont use goggles unless its snowing
> maybe its because i have contacts, they shield most of my eyes to the wind


*shrug*
Just the thought of not wearing goggles reminds me of the two times i had to do it due to my goggles fogging up. It makes my eyes hurt just thinking about it..the numbing cold blowing onto my eyes...gives me those eye ache's behind you can feel behind the eye...not fun...

I can see not using goggles on spring/sunny days...if your mountain only has short runs, or your just doing park...


----------



## SFshredder (Apr 8, 2008)

I got a pair of Von Zipper Feenoms last season and I love them. The field of vision is super wide and they're pretty comfortable.


----------



## Kanilas (Mar 28, 2009)

I've got Oakley Wisdoms right now, and love them. Fit my face really well, I just had to pack out the nose part a little bit. Also, a great field of vision, doesn't interfere.

For night riding I use some Dragons with a clear lens.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

Smith Phenoms with the platinum mirror. I'm in love with the lens, but I'm just friends with the fit.


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

Electric E-G2's :thumbsup:


----------



## oliveryochest (Oct 22, 2009)

I only rock CROWBARS


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

I need a new low light lense and am not sure wether to just get a new lense for my Smith Fuse's or get a new pair. I want whatever goggles are the least likely to fog up, cause i'm blind by the time I get to the top of the chairlift nearly every time with my Fuses.

Anyone who has used a few models got any comment as to a pair that don't fog up without resorting to gimmicky and overpriced pairs with forced vantilation?


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2009)

which goggles ar best for not fogging up?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

pc650 said:


> which goggles ar best for not fogging up?


Every goggle is going to fog up eventually. Except for Smith's Turbo Fan goggles. The Phenom is a great goggle with the Turbo Fan. It has a little battery powered fan on it.

Most of the goggles you see on this thread are great in the anti-fog department. There are also things the rider needs to do in order to minimize the chances of fogging. The biggest mistake that I see riders make is wearing their goggles up on their heads. Your forehead gets quite warm and creates condensation in your goggles. Airing them out won't help once you've started this vicious cycle. If you plan on wearing goggles, keep them on your face until you go back indoors. Don't lift them up onto your head or open them up for a quick eye scratch etc...

If you white wash yourself and get some snow inside them, do not wipe it outside. If you can't see, simply store them away and wait til you are inside to dry if off. 

Just taking these small steps greatly reduces fogging.


----------



## Nmbr1Ballr (Feb 3, 2009)

only pair i have owned, i just bought a couple weeks ago.
anon realm eroticas. we'll see how they do soon


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Leo said:


> If you white wash yourself and get some snow inside them, do not wipe it outside. If you can't see, simply store them away and wait til you are inside to dry if off.
> 
> Just taking these small steps greatly reduces fogging.



The proper thing i believe is to use your goggle bag to clean your lenses, nothing else. When my goggles got ice spec's all over them from the fine snow we were getting its as simple as taking out the bag, blowing on it a few times to warm it up...and wipe...
Snow inside is a whole nother issue if you eat it and get the insides caked with snow, your option is probably best...but dont use the blower heaters or anything but your goggle bag to wipe...


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Absolutely right. The bags that goggles come in double as wipes. Well, at least the ones worth buying. I remember seeing someone post that the Oakley's do not come with wipes 

Use the bag!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I have these in black with the polarized lens. I sweat like a kamikaze pilot and I rarely have fogging issues. Wearing a helmet really helps. That way you can prop them on your helmet while you're on the lift and give them a chance to air out.



sook said:


> Smith Phenoms with the platinum mirror. I'm in love with the lens, but I'm just friends with the fit.


----------



## iKimshi (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm looking into getting some Spy Soldiers or Oakley Splice.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

iKimshi said:


> I'm looking into getting some Spy Soldiers or *Oakley Splice*.


Bolded for awesomeness. The lack of frame material on the nose makes for a sick view for us snowboarders. Since we have to turn our heads while we ride, big nose pieces can block your vision in the other eye.

I would have picked up the pair, but the crowbars on them make me look real goofy.


----------



## Thadwood (Dec 13, 2008)

Another plug for VZ Feenoms, they're the only big spherical lens I've tried that fits my not-so-big or spherical face.


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

Looking at purchasing some Anon Hawkeyes in the near future.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

Thadwood said:


> Another plug for VZ Feenoms, they're the only big spherical lens I've tried that fits my not-so-big or spherical face.


those look badass


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

WHat are the differences between the Electric EG2 and the EG1? I see so many people on this thread loving the EG2s but why not the 1s? They have sick designs, has anyone tried a pair?


----------



## Thadwood (Dec 13, 2008)

ComeBack_Kid said:


> WHat are the differences between the Electric EG2 and the EG1? I see so many people on this thread loving the EG2s but why not the 1s? They have sick designs, has anyone tried a pair?


EG2s have the spherical lens, so you've got a wider field of vision. The EG1 doesn't have a spherical lens. Electric made the EG1-s line, which is an EG1 with a spherical lens, so it's a little smaller than the EG2s. Personally I think the EG1s's look dope, but the EG2s are just massive and all-around big pimpin'.


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

Thadwood said:


> EG2s have the spherical lens, so you've got a wider field of vision. The EG1 doesn't have a spherical lens. Electric made the EG1-s line, which is an EG1 with a spherical lens, so it's a little smaller than the EG2s. Personally I think the EG1s's look dope, but the EG2s are just massive and all-around big pimpin'.


Thanks Thadwood, yeah the EG1s look killer, but the EG2s are pretty sick too, and if its better for the eyes, well its def worth the extra ca$h. Thanks again bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Thadwood (Dec 13, 2008)

No problem, definitely try the EG2s on before you buy them though. I was going to pick up a pair, but they were just a little wide for my face.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

what do you guys think iof these goggles???


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

pc650 said:


> what do you guys think iof these goggles???


Reminds me of Lewis Vooton.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

whos that??


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

pc650 said:


> whos that??


Louis Vuitton: French fashion designer

It's just the way I like to pronounce it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

electric eg.5...missle purple, word.


----------



## Booshy (Sep 6, 2008)

electric eg.5 are what i rock... i got these







i got the aces high ones...


----------

